

Running GlusterFS in AWS: Installing, tuning and performance tips - celingest
http://blog.celingest.com/en/2013/03/21/glusterfs-in-aws/

======
ruggerotonelli
A good intro to GlusterFS: pros and cons and performance tips... a must-read!

~~~
manoleet
I like the ant

------
strech
Good post, thank you for your work, I wait for the next one!

------
seclabor
+1! But.. how it compares with xtreemfs?

